# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Who is the funniest charcter???

## myvoice

[SIZE=4][COLOR=Navy]Who do you think is the funniest character in Hollyoaks???  [/COLOR]

----------


## myvoice

^ well that worked!!!^

----------


## myvoice

I personally love Frankie Dean. She can make me laugh before she even says anything.

----------


## true.moon

tony

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_Tony_

----------


## Bad Wolf

little tom cunningham

----------


## myvoice

Ah yeah!!! Tom Cunningham is great too!!!

----------


## caron101

i think OB and Max are funnt together

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_The parrot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO BASIL!!_   :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## myvoice

Max and Ob are great together especially when they are with Tom!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie Dean without a doubt!   :Cheer:  She's hilarious!   :Big Grin:   I find Liz funny sometimes too   :Ponder:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I ike Frankie, she's funny... and erm Steph Dean makes me laugh someitmes. lol 

Max and OB! Now there's a funny pair!    :Lol:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Oh and Nancey! Some things she's come out wiht are very Funny!   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## myvoice

Can't stand Nancy but she is funny!!

----------


## RealityGap

Tom Cunningham for me!

----------


## di marco

frankie or bombhead, or max and ob when theyre together

----------


## di marco

> Tom Cunningham for me!


i find tom more sweet than funny

----------


## Lennie

They are so many funny characters such as Tony, Max, OB, Lee, Steph, Bombhead, Frankie and Liz.
But Lee is my fave  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

max and ob were funny when the were younger so are lee and bombhead but recently they have not had many funny storylines

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Frankie Dean and Lee are my favourites,they are hilarious!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> They are so many funny characters such as Tony, Max, OB, Lee, Steph, Bombhead, Frankie and Liz.
> But Lee is my fave


i dont really find tony that funny

----------


## caron101

nah me neither just annoying!!

----------


## di marco

> nah me neither just annoying!!


yeh i agree hes really annoying!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't really find Bombhead, Lee, or Tony that funny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh and that Gilly isn't funny either!   :Nono:

----------


## di marco

> Oh and that Gilly isn't funny either!


oh hes pathetic, hes even worse than tony!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hated Monday's ending when he was stood infront of the mirror and sort of 'revealed who he was'   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Pathetic!

----------


## di marco

> I hated Monday's ending when he was stood infront of the mirror and sort of 'revealed who he was'   Pathetic!


i know, it was stupid, though i hadnt guessed it was him

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, I didn't have a clue who it was, lol.

----------


## di marco

> I know, I didn't have a clue who it was, lol.


i thought it was lee lol dont know why it was a random guess first name that came into my head!

----------


## tadpole

I think Nancy's funny - well she has great comedy timing, love those smart remarks

----------


## Debs

there are soo many

tomy, tom, bombhead, lee 

tony though makes me laugh

----------


## Eve4eva

Steph, Bombhead, Lee and Zara make me laugh!

----------


## Debs

> Steph, Bombhead, Lee and Zara make me laugh!


forgot zara! she is quite funny yeah

----------


## x Amby x

Lee Hunter is funny and i think that him and Zara make a good couple as they are both quirky

----------


## angelle

yes i have to aggree max and ob more so when with tom

----------


## Stevie H

I used to find Ben hilarious. I can't stand Max or O.B (I always fast forward through their bits when I've taped the omnibus). 

I think I probably find .... wait, I don't think I find anyone outstandingly funny anymore. Even Lee & Bombhead have gone. Nancy does have her moments though.

----------


## x Amby x

i like Max and OB too, but i prefer Max!

----------


## pops110874

i think lee was probably the funniest

----------

